# Lost "Volume Control" icon on Taskbar



## xrayrep (Jul 11, 2005)

Some time over the last few weeks I lost the Speaker Volume control icon on my Taskbar (Normally on the right side near the digital clock). I don't know what I did to make it leave, but I was looking for it just the other day and realized it was gone! I went into my Control Panel to access the audio sliders, and when I checked the box to display the volume control icon on the Taskbar, a text box popped up telling me that I have to install it from my add/remove programs function. Well, I can not find the Volume Control icon function anywhere, including on my original Windows XP Professional installation CD. Can anyone tell me how I can re-install the speaker Volume Control icon on my Taskbar?

Thanks!


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Aha! My volume control icon disappeared, too. I have Win XP Home and have NO idea why it went away. When I go to Control Panel and click on Sounds & Audio Devices, I can click on Display Icon in Tray, which works for me, but the first time I reboot, it's gone again. Maybe someone will have a solution for both of us!


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

you need to copy the sndvol32.exe image from your commercial XP installation media (not a vendor-supplied "recovery" CD-ROM) to the system32 folder by performing the following steps: 

Start a command session by clicking on the Start button then clicking on Run. In the Run box type cmd then click OK

Navigate to the CD-ROM drive by typing 
cd d:
or whichever drive letter your CD drive is listed under
press Enter

Navigate to the i386 folder by typing 
cd i386 
Press Enter
Expand the sndvol32.ex_ file by typing 
expand -r sndvol32.ex_ %systemroot%\system32
Press Enter


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Saxon, thanks for a solution to the original posted problem. But how about mine? I don't have any CDs because they didn't come with my new computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

If you think you have all files in place you could try this Registry fix. Select and copy all the text after the dotted lines only then paste into Notepad. Now save the file as FixVolumeIcon.txt or a name of your choice to the Desktop. Exit Notepad and right click on the saved file and choose Rename from the Menu. Rename the file to FixVolumeIcon.reg. Now right click on the file again and choose Merge to insert into your Registry, You can also double click on the file to do the same thing.

------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoSaveSettings"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Nla]
"Start"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netman]
"Start"=dword:00000002


----------



## xrayrep (Jul 11, 2005)

Saxon said:


> you need to copy the sndvol32.exe image from your commercial XP installation media (not a vendor-supplied "recovery" CD-ROM) to the system32 folder by performing the following steps:
> 
> Start a command session by clicking on the Start button then clicking on Run. In the Run box type cmd then click OK
> 
> ...


Hey Saxon.... THANKS!! It worked perfectly! Now I'm wondering how that file disappeared in the first place. And since THAT file disappeared, I wonder what OTHER files may have mysteriously vanished also! I guess time will tell.

THANKS again!


----------



## john1234 (Aug 13, 2005)

if you are having trouble trying to get your volume control back all you have to do is follow these simple steps even if you havent got your original xp disk to reload the volume control.ps :- it works like a treat.

step1.

go to the following link first to download the file sndvol32.exe
from the internet

after you have downloaded that.

step2.

right click on the start menu which is the green start to the bottom on the left of your screen.

and click on explore.

click on the c: drive and go down to windows. after clicking on windows go to system 32 and then just minus the page.
then go into your recived files and click onto the downloaded sndvol32.exe.
if you have done that you can bring the system screen back up and drag the sndvol32.exe file to your system 32 and whola it should work.

to check that it works go to your control panel and you should be able to change your settings e.g you will be able to volume icon into your task bar.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the information, John. You didn't include the link. What is it?


----------



## xrayrep (Jul 11, 2005)

john1234 said:


> if you are having trouble trying to get your volume control back all you have to do is follow these simple steps even if you havent got your original xp disk to reload the volume control.ps :- it works like a treat.
> 
> step1.
> 
> ...


You didn't include a link, but if it is not a well known and trusted web site (like Microsoft) then I would not chance it. There are too many jerks out there with too much time on their hands, who enjoy creating viruses that make other people's lives miserable. BE CAREFUL with what you download!

A friendly word of advice to all.


----------



## jolive (Aug 28, 2007)

For single user machines or if you have windows set to automatically log in to your user account it will skip loading some task bar icons sooner or later.

To repair this just log off and log back in.

This is a known problem for XP with automatic log in.
(A well hidden secret problem)

I tried many different fixes from installing a new file to registry changes. None of these worked.

I was shocked when I downloaded a task bar repair tool and all it said was to log off to repair this problem. It was not necessary to shut down, just log off and click your profile to log in again, and be suprised when you have volume control.

I have rebooted several times since then and still have my volume control available to me.

I'm just happy to be able to save you the hunt for this solution.


----------



## CoolAmit (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I lost my volume control icon after installing and running ZoneAlarm.

It suddenly disappeared from my taskbar. 

I've tried the registry but it shows error. 

And also my Search functionality isn't working and it gets debug error every time I try to load it.

Someone please suggest a better, step-by-step solution.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## Chucky1228 (Mar 15, 2008)

CoolAmit said:


> I think I lost my volume control icon after installing and running ZoneAlarm.
> 
> It suddenly disappeared from my taskbar.
> 
> ...


System Restore works for me


----------



## Ladybbird (May 2, 2008)

Chucky1228 said:


> System Restore works for me


I tried all the tech jargon and help sites, HP and microsoft were useless and FINALLY the simple solution and I dont know why I didnt think of it before - system restore - thanks Chucky - my hero. But as I live in the Dominican Republic we are prone to power cuts and we had one during the system restore so after starting again I couldnt remember where to find you to say thanks. Had to search again to find you. What a marathon!!


----------

